#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Самсара 2001 (Пан Налин)

## Михаил_

«Самса́ра» (англ. Samsara) — художественный фильм 2001 года совместного производства Италии/Франции/Индии/Германии, в котором рассказывается история буддистского монаха в поисках просветления. В фильме снимаются Шон Ку в роли монаха Таши, и Кристи Чжун Лити в роли Пемы. wiki

*Сюжет*
Таши, молодой монах, проводит долгое время в медитации, после чего возвращается в свой родной монастырь, где его награждают высоким титулом… Похоже, что он достиг успеха в познании и изучении буддизма, но для Таши этот мир не подходит. Он устал от постоянного следования букве писаний и решает поменять жизнь монашескую на мирскую. Его мудрая жена Пема ведёт его по дороге жизни и в конце объясняет ему, в чём заключается смысл любви к дхарме.

*История*
Фильм снимался в Ладаке — северном регионе Индии, где живут яркие представители тибетского буддизма. Режиссёр Пан Налин использовал для съёмок трёх анонимных актёров из трёх частей света: Шон Ку (Таши) — из Нью-Йорка, Кристи Чжун Лити (Пема) — из Гонконга, Нилеша Бавора (Суджата) — из Берлина. Кроме того, съёмочная группа какое-то время ездила по всем Гималаям с целью найти колоритных персонажей, начиная от новорожденного ребёнка в возрасте 15 дней и заканчивая 90−летним отшельником. 4500 кандидатов прошли через первый отбор и только 25 из них вошли в картину.

*Награды*
Фильм получил ряд наград, в частности он был награждён «Призом зрителей за самый популярный фильм» (Audience Award for The Most Popular Film) на 51-м Мельбурнском международном кинофестивале.




с русским переводом торрент magnet:?xt=urn:btih:1BFD4A62D0477E34...20%2B%20origin

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.05.2018), Доня (14.05.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

Видел давно уже. Неплохой фильм.

----------


## Михаил_

Жизненный

----------


## Вольдемар

Фильм хороший как образчик искусства своего рода. Но лживый по форме и антибуддийский по сути. Сравнительно недавно в Москве Патрул Ринпоче говорил о лжи этого фильма. Яркий образец лживости - в конце фильма жена главгероя выдает "панч" за то, какой несчастной была жена Будды. Но непонятно из какого варианта жизнеописания это взято. В принятой версии жизни Будды все как бы не так.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.05.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

Вольдемар, ну так если логически подумать, когда Будда (тогдашний царевич) ушел от своей жены, от своих детей, конечно же его жена стала несчастной от этого. Иначе он бы не ушел в тайне.

----------


## Михаил_

Я вообще этой сцены не заметил. Фильм не об этом, не об исторической составляющей. Все герои - простые люди, как мы с вами, с омрачениями. То что они говорят, зачем опровергать даже вообще. и так все понятно. Фильм про нас с вами.

----------

Доня (14.05.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вольдемар, ну так если логически подумать, когда Будда (тогдашний царевич) ушел от своей жены, от своих детей, конечно же его жена стала несчастной от этого. Иначе он бы не ушел в тайне.


А если это воспринять с позиции того общества и тех понятий ?

Он же кшатрий и мужчина, сына наследника рода сделал, жена на обеспечении и под защитой могущественного кшатрийского клана, что ещё нужно.
Не пошёл бы счастья искать в виде свободы от переживания страданий, собрал бы шляхетское рушение и с той свитой пошёл бы мир поёвывать, как напр. князь Святослав Игоревичь. Чего от него родня и ждала и почему за иным счастием ему в тайне пришлось уйти.
А для заключения военно-политических союзов ещё бы и других жён набрал.

Вообще в чём там несчастье его жены ?

----------

Шуньяананда (14.05.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> А если это воспринять с позиции того общества и тех понятий ?
> 
> Он же кшатрий и мужчина, сына наследника рода сделал, жена на обеспечении и под защитой могущественного кшатрийского клана, что ещё нужно.
> Не пошёл бы счастья искать в виде свободы от переживания страданий, собрал бы шляхетское рушение и с той свитой пошёл бы мир поёвывать, как напр. князь Святослав Игоревичь. Чего от него родня и ждала и почему за иным счастием ему в тайне пришлось уйти.


 проблема бинара мирянин монах,что делать после просветления,-в кино "про Восток",китайцев и тибетцев решается в пользу жизни мирянина.в том числе и этакого помещика,который в присутствии Л.Н.Толстого отказывался сьесть йцо на завтрак,""чтобы не унитожать жизнь в зародыше"",а на станции ,поедая осетрину с хреном,приговаривал-"перебарщивает старичок,перебарщивает!!""
на копейку там буддизму или на рубль и на сколько он буддейский-ловушка.как задачка про песчинки ганга. и есть ли жизнь на марсе.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.05.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вообще в чём там несчастье его жены ?


Несчастье Пемы (Пема Дролкар, ничо личного! : ) том, что в кине на её месте явно бывал Мара. 
В частности, в последней сцене -- точно: взявшись вдруг ни-от-ку-да, да ещё с конём напару, и укоряя гл. героя (естественно, с целью вернуть его домой!) аж его до истерики довёл...
Чего стоит одна коварная фраза Пемы: "Если бы твоя страсть к Дхарме была столь  же сильна, как любовь, которой ты любил меня [это при том, что он изменил жене при первой же возможности], ты бы ещё в мирской жизни смог стать буддой... "

И вообще -- Таши вовремя ушёл: дети-то у него могли быть ещё и от индианки... Да и вообще -- мало ли какие женщины в перспективе могли ещё положить на него не только глаз, но и... ноги? %)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.05.2018), Вольдемар (15.05.2018), Кеин (15.05.2018), Михаил_ (15.05.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

Владимир Николаевич, несчастье его жены в том, что он ушел от нее.

Юй Кан, я думаю в "коварной" фразе Пемы имелось в виду про ту любовь, которой он любил ее в самом начале. Могу ошибаться, так как фильм реально давно смотрел.

----------

Доня (14.05.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Шуньшунь, "в самом начале" Пема, его просто на себе женила, с помощью реального жениха (которого за это ещё и упрекнула) и заезжего астролога... : )
И чуть дорастолкую: из той самой лукаво коварной фразы следует, что он ни Дхарму, не её, Пему, толком не любил и не любит...
(Кино я только что -- вчера -- отсмотрел.)

----------

Михаил_ (15.05.2018)

----------


## Доня

> Шуньшунь, "в самом начале" Пема, его просто на себе женила, с помощью реального жениха (которого за это ещё и упрекнула) и заезжего астролога... : )
> И чуть дорастолкую: из той самой лукаво коварной фразы следует, что он ни Дхарму, не её, Пему, толком не любил и не любит...
> (Кино я только что -- вчера -- отсмотрел.)


Да ладно женила! Скажете тоже)) как только его коллега монах сказал ему, что ее, Пемы, симпатия не была сном, Таши тут же помчался свататься! 
А то, что жена Будды страданула это очевидно. Она была простой женщиной, которая хотела быть любимой женой, а тут ее бросают ради каких то призрачных целей. Хорошо хоть они реализовались, а то б совсем худо было б. Как впрочем в этом фильме. По моему все равно что, когда мужик пьющий или еще с каким пороком. Это для простого мирского человека конечно же! И смысл фильма именно в этой трагедии! Не выдержал испытания ни монашества, ни мирской любви. Хотя конечно Таши проходил свой урок, Пема свой и у каждого он был не прост, ранозначно!

----------

Шуньшунь (15.05.2018)

----------


## Доня

> «Самса́ра» (англ. Samsara) — художественный фильм 2001 года совместного производства Италии/Франции/Индии/Германии, в котором рассказывается история буддистского монаха в поисках просветления. В фильме снимаются Шон Ку в роли монаха Таши, и Кристи Чжун Лити в роли Пемы. wiki
> 
> *Сюжет*
> Таши, молодой монах, проводит долгое время в медитации, после чего возвращается в свой родной монастырь, где его награждают высоким титулом… Похоже, что он достиг успеха в познании и изучении буддизма, но для Таши этот мир не подходит. Он устал от постоянного следования букве писаний и решает поменять жизнь монашескую на мирскую. Его мудрая жена Пема ведёт его по дороге жизни и в конце объясняет ему, в чём заключается смысл любви к дхарме.
> 
> *История*
> Фильм снимался в Ладаке — северном регионе Индии, где живут яркие представители тибетского буддизма. Режиссёр Пан Налин использовал для съёмок трёх анонимных актёров из трёх частей света: Шон Ку (Таши) — из Нью-Йорка, Кристи Чжун Лити (Пема) — из Гонконга, Нилеша Бавора (Суджата) — из Берлина. Кроме того, съёмочная группа какое-то время ездила по всем Гималаям с целью найти колоритных персонажей, начиная от новорожденного ребёнка в возрасте 15 дней и заканчивая 90−летним отшельником. 4500 кандидатов прошли через первый отбор и только 25 из них вошли в картину.
> 
> *Награды*
> ...


Отличный фильм! Оставляет послевкусие, зачет.

----------

Михаил_ (15.05.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А я както начинал смотреть - непошло.
Ещё почемуто подумалось, что это корейские христиане протестанты сняли (возможно прочёл режиссёра как Пан На Лин : )) , ан нет - режиссёр оказывается индиец.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А то, что жена Будды страданула это очевидно. *Она была простой женщиной*, которая хотела быть любимой женой, а тут ее бросают ради каких то призрачных целей.!


Скажи ей кто такое, наверно до утра не сносил бы головы )
Она дочерью знатного кшатрийского рода была. И их женили родители для вполне определённых целей, которые в принципе были выполнены до ухода из дома Сиддхартхи Гаутамы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да ладно женила! Скажете тоже)) как только его коллега монах сказал ему, что ее, Пемы, симпатия не была сном, Таши тут же помчался свататься!


Скажу и повторю. : )) 
Вы, видимо, просто забыли, а уточнять не стали?
Буквально наставник сказал Таши, поиграв на трубе под его монолог ("Будда сказал, не принимай моего учения, пока сам не придёшь к нему..." и т.д. -- что, строго говоря, неправда, ну не суть: Тибет же, Махаяна и всё такое).... А наставник ему сказал: "Таши, тот сон в деревне не был просто сном". После чего он размонашился, сняв халат и проч. и подался в наёмные работники в ту же деревню, где его и пригрела Пема, какая позже и же-ни-ла (как я и сказал раньше : ) его же на себе. : )




> А то, что жена Будды страданула это очевидно. Она была простой женщиной, которая хотела быть любимой женой, а тут ее бросают ради каких то призрачных целей. Хорошо хоть они реализовались, а то б совсем худо было б. Как впрочем в этом фильме. По моему все равно что, когда мужик пьющий или еще с каким пороком. Это для простого мирского человека конечно же! И смысл фильма именно в этой трагедии! Не выдержал испытания ни монашества, ни мирской любви. Хотя конечно Таши проходил свой урок, Пема свой и у каждого он был не прост, ранозначно!


Что касается Яшодхары, то она была "простой" женщиной... из царского рода Шакьев : ). Рода -- единственного, из какого мог взять жену царевич Сиддхартха...
Хотя в Лалитавистаре имя её было Гопа и там очень увлекательно описывается кастинг : ) невест, в котором _мудро_ победила, конечно же, Гопа, хотя пришла туда последней! : ) Однако её отец потребовал доказать, что Сиддхартха -- воин, а не избалованный царевич. И царевич -- доказал... (Подробнее см. http://daolao.ru/Lalitavistara/lalita12.htm)

Так вот. А по мне, фильм -- не "про любовь", а о том, что подросток, исправно отсидевший в трёхлетнем затворе, остаётся наивным подростком, не знающим жизни, хотя и умеющим свергать с ног бесчестного торговца, проскользив перед этим на пузе по длиннющему столу. : )
Хотя никак, кроме проделок Мары, не могу объяснить явление на пути Таши к уходу из дома -- прям из воздуха -- прекрасной Пемы с целым конём (и её фразу о никакой любви мужа к Дхарме и к жене). %)

----------

Доня (15.05.2018), Михаил_ (15.05.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

> ... то, какой несчастной была жена Будды


Неужели она была счастливой? Ох уж эти тибетцы.

----------


## Доня

> Скажи ей кто такое, наверно до утра не сносил бы головы )
> Она дочерью знатного кшатрийского рода была. И их женили родители для вполне определённых целей, которые в принципе были выполнены до ухода из дома Сиддхартхи Гаутамы.


Да понятно, что дочерью, понятно, что кшатрия. Не это же имела ввиду. А что как любая женщина хотела простого человеческого счастия. Или по вашему если человек из аристократии, то он сразу зрит себя монахом?) Не считалось ли это в те времена трагедией, особенно если человек из знатного рода был? Может именно поэтому Будда и родился в таком роду, чтобы не считалось априори, что знатный род—счастье автоматом и большего не нужно.

----------


## Балдинг

Кино неплохое. Многоплановое.
Наиболее интересным мне кажется, пожалуй, явный план: эскапизм.
И "духовный путь" - как один из способов бегства, приспособления.

----------

Михаил_ (16.05.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да понятно, что дочерью, понятно, что кшатрия. Не это же имела ввиду. А что как любая женщина хотела простого человеческого счастия. Или по вашему если человек из аристократии, то он сразу зрит себя монахом?) *Не считалось ли это в те времена трагедией, особенно если человек из знатного рода был?* Может именно поэтому Будда и родился в таком роду, чтобы не считалось априори, что знатный род—счастье автоматом и большего не нужно.


Насколько понимаю :
Не считалось. Стать шраманом скорее аналогично нашему стать студентом и возможно по окончании учёбы посвятить себя научной деятельности.
И конечно и сейчас аристократы не видят в своих детях будущих докторов и профессоров, а скорее хотят чтоб те были управленцами, политиками, военными и в общем успешной элитой(в их понимании) общества.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Просто для справки о том, как с женой и сыном обстоит дело в ПК, из монументальной книги Эдварда Томаса "Будда. История и легенды".

То, что у Будды была жена, не только естественно, но и, согласно индийским понятиям, неизбежно. Женитьба — одна из обязанностей того, кто живет в мире. Историкам нет нужды начинать с того факта, что у Будды были жена и сын. Это может быть правдой и может основываться на устной традиции, но традиция определенно не сохранила информацию о них. Что касается различных предположений, кем была жена Будды, мнение о ее тождестве с Бхаддой Каччаной, больше ничем не известной монахиней из перечня великих учеников, не разделяется единодушно даже палийскими комментаторами. Они поискали в Каноне и нашли в том же перечне Рахулу, названного «главой тех, кто желал наставлений». Даже в палийской комментаторской традиции нет уверенности, что он был сыном Будды, и анализ других традиций также показывает, что они по большей части не могут сообщить о нем ничего определенного.

----------

Доня (15.05.2018), Михаил_ (16.05.2018)

----------


## Доня

> Просто для справки о том, как с женой и сыном обстоит дело в ПК, из монументальной книги Эдварда Томаса "Будда. История и легенды".
> 
> То, что у Будды была жена, не только естественно, но и, согласно индийским понятиям, неизбежно. Женитьба — одна из обязанностей того, кто живет в мире. Историкам нет нужды начинать с того факта, что у Будды были жена и сын. Это может быть правдой и может основываться на устной традиции, но традиция определенно не сохранила информацию о них. Что касается различных предположений, кем была жена Будды, мнение о ее тождестве с Бхаддой Каччаной, больше ничем не известной монахиней из перечня великих учеников, не разделяется единодушно даже палийскими комментаторами. Они поискали в Каноне и нашли в том же перечне Рахулу, названного «главой тех, кто желал наставлений». Даже в палийской комментаторской традиции нет уверенности, что он был сыном Будды, и анализ других традиций также показывает, что они по большей части не могут сообщить о нем ничего определенного.


Да, вот это интересные факты, вернее их отсутствие... получается что вилами по воде все..

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, вот это интересные факты, вернее их отсутствие... получается что вилами по воде все..


Махаяна -- это не вилами, а догматическая информация к осознанию... : )

----------


## Доня

> Махаяна -- это не вилами, а догматическая информация к осознанию... : )


Дак а что махаяна, в тхераваде такая же история про жену и сына.
Пы.зы. или я что то не уловила?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.05.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Махаяна -- это не вилами, а догматическая информация к осознанию... : )


Если Вы о Лалитавистара, то это не Махаяна.
Это Махасангика (они как традиция и линия не сохранились).

Махаянские источники вроде у Будона Ринчендуба цитируются. Там история Будды с двух позиций изложена, правда акценты на другом сделаны, как и в Нидана на пред.истории, а не на подробностях жизнеописания, видать это более важным считалось. Плюс  Двенадцать канонических Деяний, что совершают Будды, тоесть  Лалитавистара.

----------


## Юй Кан

Ещё из той же книги:

История рождения и юности Будды — это продолжение предания о царской родословной шакьев, но в Каноне об этом сказано даже меньше, чем о ранней генеалогии царского дома. Кроме того, канонические фрагменты, имеющие отношение к первой половине его жизни, по общему мнению, не относятся к изначальному тексту. Каковы их подлинные значение и ценность, можно увидеть, осуществив их подробный анализ. Керна упрекали за то, что он объединял предания, принадлежащие различным школам, в одно повествование. Это, бесспорно, ненадежный метод, желаем ли мы проверить ценность разнящихся друг от друга отчетов или же стремимся просто воспроизвести их в том виде, в котором они сложились в различных буддийских школах. В результате применения такого метода выходит нечто, чего не признала бы ни одна школа. С другой стороны, воспроизвести версию, бытовавшую лишь в одном течении, значит скрыть противоречия и пожертвовать полнотой картины. Сравнивая работы различных школ, мы получаем яснейшее доказательство того, что предания развивались, к ним добавляли новые имена, а события, о которых ранее лишь намекали или упоминали вскользь, различными путями обрастали подробностями и толкованиями. Никто не считает ни одну из этих версий исторической. Однако игнорировать все эти изменения тоже невозможно, если только нас не удовлетворяет в высокой степени субъективная подборка событий, которую осуществляют западные ученые, дабы представить правдоподобное или заслуживающее доверия повествование. Приведенная выше легенда о шакьях кончается так:

_«И вот шакьи и колии заключали между собой браки, и от них произошли потомки. Линия эта дошла до царя Сихахану. У Сихахану было пять сыновей, Суддходана, Амитодана, Дхотодана, Суккодана и Суккходана. Царством же правил Суддходана. Его жена Махамайя зачала Великое Существо, когда он достиг совершенств, как рассказывается в джатаке «Ниданы»»._

Цейлонские хроники, черпающие информацию из комментариев, добавляют еще Джаясену, отца Сихахану, сестру Сихахану Яшодхару, кроме пяти сыновей и двух дочерей Амиты и Памиты. В тибетской версии упоминаются только четыре сына; там не говорится о Суккходане или Суккодане, а также о Памите, но добавлены другие три дочери — Суддха, Сукла и Дрона; их имена, несомненно, имеют своей моделью имена братьев. В «Махавасту» также сказано об этих четырех сыновьях и дочери Амите. Палийская версия и «Лалитавистара» знают только Майю или Махамайю и Махападжапати — жен Суддходаны; согласно палийской версии, они дочери Анджаны, сына Дэвадахи шакьи.
В общем, Авраам родил Исаака и т.д. : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если Вы о Лалитавистара, то это не Махаяна.
> Это Махасангика (они не сохранились).


А чего не договариваем?

ЛАЛИТАВИСТАРА (санскр.  – «Подробное описание игр Будды»), одна из наиболее популярных в буддийской литературе биографий Будды, ядро которой сложилось первоначально в литературной традиции сарвастивады, но впоследствии было переработано махаянистскими поэтами, в результате чего текст стал одной из девяти «весьма подробных сутр» (махавайпульсутры) махаяны по непальской традиции.

----------

Шуньяананда (16.05.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дак а что махаяна, в тхераваде такая же история про жену и сына.
> Пы.зы. или я что то не уловила?


Можете процитировать, из ПК?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А чего не договариваем?
> 
> ЛАЛИТАВИСТАРА (санскр.  – «Подробное описание игр Будды»), одна из наиболее популярных в буддийской литературе биографий Будды, ядро которой сложилось первоначально в литературной традиции сарвастивады, но впоследствии было переработано махаянистскими поэтами, в результате чего текст стал одной из девяти «весьма подробных сутр» (махавайпульсутры) махаяны по непальской традиции.


Это текст традиции Махасангиков.
Что тут договаривать.

Но принят, как авторитетный источник всеми северными традициями.
Причём, как буддийский  авторитетный источник  - тесть без догматизма : )

А раздел Аттхакатха палийской Типитаки - для Вас авторитетный источник ?
Там тоже и про жену есть и про сына и про три неисчислимых кальпы следования к состоянию Будды и про обет перед Буддой Дипанкарой. 
Это общее для всех традиций.

----------

Вольдемар (17.05.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А даже если Лалитавистара(описание Деяний) текст сарвастивадинский, как это считается учёными, то и это не делает его специфически махаянским. Он так и остаётся общим текстом. Правда тогда получается, что это изложение Деяний принятое в стхавиравада, а так как по сути оно неотличается от изложение Махавасту (что общепризнано махасангиевским текстом), то значит там отражено восприятие Деяний и событий свойственное древним индийским буддистам как минимум до Второго "Собора", когда произошло разделение упасампад на Стхавиравада и Махасангика, а это всего гдето через сотню лет после паринирваны Будды.

----------

Вольдемар (17.05.2018), Шуньяананда (16.05.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это текст традиции Махасангиков.
> Что тут договаривать.


Сказанное в цитате: "ЛАЛИТАВИСТАРА (санскр. – «Подробное описание игр Будды»), одна из наиболее популярных в буддийской литературе биографий Будды, ядро которой сложилось первоначально в литературной традиции сарвастивады, но *впоследствии было переработано махаянистскими поэтами*, в результате чего текст стал одной из девяти «весьма подробных сутр» (махавайпульсутры) *махаяны* по непальской традиции".




> Но принят, как авторитетный источник всеми северными традициями.
> Причём, как буддийский  авторитетный источник  - тесть без догматизма : )


В том-то и беда (по мне : ), что адогматический подход, допускающий вольную импровизацию (или адаптацию сутр к местным условиям) позволяет вносить ad libitum изменения/искажения в базовые положения Учения. К примеру, такое:

Значение Лалитавистары в истории буддийской литературы состоит прежде всего в том, что она завершает *процесс деификации (обожествления) основателя религии* – процесс, уже шедший в некоторых школах традиционного буддизма, прежде всего в учении локоттаравады (3 в. до н.э.), где Будда выступает «сверхмировым» существом, в принадлежащей этому направлению махасангхики биографии Будды Махавасту (2–3 вв.), в Ниданакатхе – неканоническом палийском тексте тхеравады, представлявшем собой «буддографическое» вступление к собранию джатак, в ранних Праджняпарамитских текстах, где Будда описывается как «бог над богами», и отраженный в индогреческом искусстве Гандхарвы (Северо-Западная Индия), где образ Будды отвечает настроениям ранней «буддийской бхакти». Само название текста свидетельствует о том, что его составители были готовы видеть в своем герое определенное соответствие «играющим» индуистским богам (получившим впоследствии логическое завершение в образе Кришны), что подтверждается другим самоназванием памятника – Лалитавистара-пурана.



> А раздел Аттхакатха палийской Типитаки - для Вас авторитетный источник ?
> Там тоже и про жену есть и про сына и про три неисчислимых кальпы следования к состоянию Будды и про обет перед Буддой Дипанкарой. 
> Это общее для всех традиций.


Аттхакатха -- это собрание комментариев, не более и не менее того.

*Что вообще у Вас за манера перескакивать с обсуждаемого вопроса (принадлежность Лалитавистары к Махаяне) на второе, третье, пятое-десятое?*
Далее -- не буду.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Значение Лалитавистары в истории буддийской литературы состоит прежде всего в том, что она завершает *процесс деификации (обожествления) основателя религии* – процесс, уже шедший в некоторых школах традиционного буддизма, прежде всего в учении локоттаравады (3 в. до н.э.), где Будда выступает «сверхмировым» существом, в принадлежащей этому направлению махасангхики биографии Будды Махавасту (2–3 вв.), в Ниданакатхе – неканоническом палийском тексте тхеравады, представлявшем собой «буддографическое» вступление к собранию джатак, в ранних Праджняпарамитских текстах, где Будда описывается как «бог над богами», и отраженный в индогреческом искусстве Гандхарвы (Северо-Западная Индия), где образ Будды отвечает настроениям ранней «буддийской бхакти». Само название текста свидетельствует о том, что его составители были готовы видеть в своем герое определенное соответствие «играющим» индуистским богам (получившим впоследствии логическое завершение в образе Кришны), что подтверждается другим самоназванием памятника – Лалитавистара-пурана.
> 
> .


Действия великих существ - Деяния.
Их жизнь - Мистерия, а вся ситуация - Действо.

Играют же - дети и актёры в мыльных сериалах.

А разве при жизни Гуатама не был воспринят, как великое существо, как один из Будд ?
Не о нём ли в суттах сказано: Учитель и людей и Богов ?
Куда ещё большее обожествление.

Незнаю, как Вы, а я не вижу, ни в Лалитавистаре, ни в Махавасту, ни в палийской Типитаке(а для меня Ниданакатха, как и остальные подтверждённые Сангити тексты - Типитака) никакой латыне-западной деификации.
А вижу уважение ранних индийских буддистов к великому существу и вИдение событий глазами тех древних индусов и передачу именно этого вИдения Будды и его жизни теми первыми буддистами. Понимание выраженное средствами речи тех, многие из которых стали Архатами.
И самое главное -  то архаичное вИдение и понимание того Пути  который  проходят становящиеся Буддой, Пути не в одну и не в несколько жизней. Традиционное вИдение присущее тому культурного окружения, которое выбрал Бодхисаттва для своего последнего рождения и которому ненадо было обьяснять что значит Будда так как это было естественной частью ихнего мировоззрения и мировосприятия, присущее тем кто стали Архатами.
Что ещё может быть каноничней.

(Касательно же того, что Лалитавистара это не текст Махаяны, то если того что он письменно зафиксирован в немахаянской линии недостаточно, то можно как аргумент привести то что повествование заканчивается  на "Повороте-колеса" Дхармы в Оленьем парке.)

----------


## Доня

> Можете процитировать, из ПК?


Из ПК не могу конечно. Есчо не осилила. А так провожу логическую цепочку отношения к тхераваде исходя из этого источника https://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/.../wheel433.html

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.05.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Из ПК не могу конечно. Есчо не осилила. А так провожу логическую цепочку отношения к тхераваде исходя из этого источника https://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/.../wheel433.html


Уф, чтоб осилить ПК (именно в поисках упоминания там жены, сына и обстоятельств ухода царевича из семьи) у любого желающего есть вся вечность! %)
Иронизирую, потому что вся эта информация не представляется, на мой взгляд, существенной для правильного движения по Пути.
К тому же, есть сказанное и уже процитированное чуть ранее Эдвардом Томасом (чьему монументальному исследовательскому труду я доверяю, ибо он, кроме прочего, свёл воедино информацию из разных традиций, снабдив это указаниями на источники), что повторю ещё раз:

История рождения и юности Будды — это продолжение предания о царской родословной шакьев, но в Каноне об этом сказано даже меньше, чем о ранней генеалогии царского дома. Кроме того, канонические фрагменты, имеющие отношение к первой половине его жизни, по общему мнению, не относятся к изначальному тексту.
Под Каноном тут имеется в виду именно ПК.

Что до источника, указанного у Вас ссылкой, -- он ведь популярный, потому нужно быть внимательным, работая с ним. К примеру, во фразе

The *developed* Buddha biography adds that he left the palace on the very day that his wife gave birth to their only child, the boy Rahula.
следует обратить внимание на выделенное мною _developed_...

----------

Доня (17.05.2018)

----------


## Балдинг

> А если это воспринять с позиции того общества и тех понятий ?
> 
> Он же кшатрий и мужчина, сына наследника рода сделал, жена на обеспечении и под защитой могущественного кшатрийского клана, что ещё нужно.
> Не пошёл бы счастья искать в виде свободы от переживания страданий, собрал бы шляхетское рушение и с той свитой пошёл бы мир поёвывать, как напр. князь Святослав Игоревичь. Чего от него родня и ждала и почему за иным счастием ему в тайне пришлось уйти.
> А для заключения военно-политических союзов ещё бы и других жён набрал.
> 
> Вообще в чём там несчастье его жены ?


Не очень внимательно просмотрел не все сообщения, но хотелось бы обратить внимание на такие нюансы, которые (и это как бы удивляет) свидетельствуют об однобоком восприятии картины.

Вспоминаются слова Иисуса про песчинки и бревна в глазах. [на всякий случай: песчинки у женщин, бревна у мужчин]

Ключевая сцена -- измена главного героя своей жене.

Он убегает назад в монастырь не от жены. Он в Дхарме хочет утопить свою измену. Он хочет отбросить (вычеркнуть, представить, что все это неправда, все это приснившийся кошмар) -- "себя предателя". 

Смотреть нужно не на жену, а на совесть, со-весть. 

И выходит, что человек, желая выбить зубы своей совести, готов поставить на кон свою честь, любимую женщину, любимых детей. Почему? Потому что он намерен в монастыре *обрести покой*. "А какое право ТЫ имеешь для выбивания зубов у ТВОЕЙ совести ставить на кон ДРУГОГО человека?" -- спрашивает у него совесть, -- "ты Бог вседержитель? Ты всевидящий Будда, выполняющий долг за все человечество? Ты узрел Призвание, Миссию свыше? <молчание> Ты за себя ответь, пес смердячий?" 

И Налин показывает, как поступок не искупается его совершителем (принял свою Голгофу), *совершитель прячется/убегает от своего поступка*.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не очень внимательно просмотрел не все сообщения, но хотелось бы обратить внимание на такие нюансы, которые (и это как бы удивляет) свидетельствуют об однобоком восприятии картины.
> 
> .....


Это Вы сейчас о фильме, но отвечаете на сообщение о уходе наследника знатного рода Сиддхартхи, будущего Будды, от кшатрийских дел семейных и оставлении им жены с родившимся сыном. 
так уж сталось\случилось\возникло из бывающего в бытействующее, что в обсуждении фильма была затронута эта тема.

----------


## Балдинг

> Это Вы сейчас о фильме, но отвечаете на сообщение о уходе наследника знатного рода Сиддхартхи, будущего Будды, от кшатрийских дел семейных и оставлении им жены с родившимся сыном. 
> так уж сталось\случилось\возникло из бывающего в бытействующее, что в обсуждении фильма была затронута эта тема.


Принимается.

Поясняется.

Короткий вариант: упражнение -- возвращение ума на объект.

Менее короткий вариант. Вспомним "синдром Поппера". В ментальном континууме появился объект.
Один подход: Ум редуцировал его, *взял из него только то*, что ему удобно для того, чтобы посмеяться над ним (в синдроме Поппера), или заклеймить его (в рассматриваемой ситуации), например: "лживый по форме и антибуддийский по сути".

Или: берем из художественного произведения тему, экстраполируем ее на "Святыню", показываем себе n-ный раз, что "Святыня" незыблема, радостно облегчаем себе труд восприятия произведения проведением обратной экстраполяции -- уже от "Святыни" к объекту. Херим объект. Тривиальный паттерн поведения.

Т.о. мое сообщение только как бы -- приподнять занавес над верхушкой айсберга. Воспринимать произведение не так, чтобы увидеть то, за что его можно похерить; а воспринять в целом, и увидеть обратные нюансы -- какой-то *продуктивный пласт контента*. 

[Локус мистикус. Вот сейчас растолковываю обстановку, и непроизвольно вспоминается та тема, где уважаемый Ассаджи привел картинку про дельфинов. Получается, что талдычу то, о чем Благословенный талдычил еще 2 тыс. 500 лет назад, а в моем дискурсе называется "великодушний читатель/зритель"]

P.S. А... ну и само собой писал я не по департаменту оппонирования конкретно Вашему высказыванию (которое, как было показано, пребывает в лоне ухода на тропу *explain away -- отобъяснить* исследуемый объект).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.11.2020)

----------


## Иван Леннин

Фильм о мальчике,которого привели в монастырь.

----------

